# Preserving Old shotgun or .22 shell boxes??



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody out there have any experience preserving old paper shotgun or .22 rifle shell boxes?? I would like to either know where to get the cellaphane wrapping clear stuff that I have seen on boxes but maybe better yet I would like to know what a guy would need to shrinkwrap these boxes. Anybody have any ideas here? I have a few I would like to preserve and would like any info from somebody that knows.... Thanks in advance.


----------

